# X-Trail 2.2D SVE



## kematt (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi, Can anyone help! Took 2003 x-trail for mot and service this week. It has failed mot six times on CO2 omissions. Readings were sometimes 2 and then 4 and then 4.5 and then back to 2. Took for very long run, garage did all they could but still failed. Garage phoned local Nissan dealer and spoke to Technician. He told them that a little while ago there was a problem with the ECU and that even though cars were not recalled if the owner complained and it was still under warranty they replaced it free of charge. My car also failed mot four times last year and same dealer was contacted to ask if there could be a problem and they said that there wasn't. Took it to Nissan dealer this evening and they said they were not aware of any problem and that the Technician should not have made such a wide sweeping statement. Because this problem has gone on for a while now it has caused problems with injectors. Nissan have agreed to have car in on Monday to do a diagnostic check. Has anyone else had this problem and do I have a leg to stand on? Also read on another site from several owners that they too have had ECU problems.


----------

